# BATTLESTATIONS - Post your Desktop Setup



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

post your current battlestation, no cleaning, rearranging, or fixing up of anything. all you can do is turn on a light to get a better pic.

READY GO








yes, those are Ponies from the show My Little Pony; Friendship is Magic. I _am_ a brony after all...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Just my 2nd video card to SLI last week...and just got the 3rd monitor today. 2 GTX 470's and 3 27in LED LCD's yay


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know why someone would have 3 monitors. I used to have 2 but I got rid of 1 of em because i never used it and it provided me with (as you can see) very valuable deskspace for storing random shit.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I don't know why someone would have 3 monitors. I used to have 2 but I got rid of 1 of em because i never used it and it provided me with (as you can see) very valuable deskspace for storing random shit.


I'm a web developer. Thats my job lol. Trust me. I can use 3 monitors.I could care less about desk space. All i use my desk for is my computer.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Colors are washed out because DX's camera isnt entirely right on ICS but it works

gentoo on the left laptop (mostly used for building) and the right mouse goes to it, arch on the right laptop (used for everything) and the razer goes to it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Colors are washed out because DX's camera isnt entirely right on ICS but it works
> 
> gentoo on the left laptop (mostly used for building) and the right mouse goes to it, arch on the right laptop (used for everything) and the razer goes to it


you need synergy. you can use 1 mouse and keyboard for as many computers as you want. Check it out. Its free and easy to setup.

By the way good job on AOKP for the DX. Running it on my old dx that im loaning to a friend till he upgrades. Your raping my server lolololololol. I hit 1200gbs last month.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I won the messiest desk award... at least for now. Anyone beat me?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I think I won the messiest desk award... at least for now. Anyone beat me?


Yes. Scust. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Yes. Scust. That would drive me nuts.


ya same here...couldnt stand that much stuff laying around....ima lil OCD


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> you need synergy. you can use 1 mouse and keyboard for as many computers as you want. Check it out. Its free and easy to setup.
> 
> By the way good job on AOKP for the DX. Running it on my old dx that im loaning to a friend till he upgrades. Your raping my server lolololololol. I hit 1200gbs last month.


Had heard about it but forgot about it, thanks.

LOL sorry >.> And thats without Gummy being on there =P


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Had heard about it but forgot about it, thanks.
> 
> LOL sorry >.> And thats without Gummy being on there =P


lolol its all good...thats why i have unlimited bandwidth...its just funny to see that kinda traffic on my shit


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($259.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT HAVIK-140 90.3 CFM CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock P67 Extreme 4 (B3) ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($180.81 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($46.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
*Hard Drive:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Hard Drive:* Seagate Barracuda ES 750GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Hard Drive:* Seagate Barracuda ES 750GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Hard Drive:* Sandisk Extreme 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($133.99 @ Mwave)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 6870 1GB Video Card ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Antec 650W ATX12V Power Supply ($71.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($156.86 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($156.86 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VH238H 23.0" Monitor ($154.99 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (64-bit) ($138.99 @ B&H)
*Mouse:* Razer RZ01-00170500-R3U1 Wired Laser Mouse ($76.81 @ Mac Connection)
*Total:* $1908.22
_(Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-05-09 17:29 EDT-0400)_


----------

